# does your Gerd bring on your IBS



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

I just wanted to know if your gerd brings on your IBS problems or vise versa? I have notice that when I am really bad I usually have both of these problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Yeah they do for me, except vice versa. I almost wonder if one causes the other too. (but I guess the problems are somehow related to even be on this board.)


----------



## whymegod (Feb 9, 2003)

I was recently diagnosed as suffering from GERD(actually, yesterday.....







).I have been having IBS symptoms since the past 5 years(am 27 now) and it has driven me to the point of madness. I am caught up in an endless cycle of running to the loo...either for D or for throwing up.Living in India, there is no escape from spicy food...I might as well starve to death!!As of now...my doc has given me medication for GERD but says he cannot do anything abt the IBS. I just have to relax and eat right. Not v.inspiring, I must say.Anyways....if the docs ever think of trials for stomach transplants...am going to be first in the line!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had daily d, constant indigestion and occassional GERD--usually in the middle of the night. For the past four years I have been taking a flavonoid supplement. First the d stopped. Then the indigestion stopped. And I have never had another incidence of GERD. Last year I stopped taking it for a month. Everything returned. Yup, they are related.Mark


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Not only are mine related, I think they're best friends!


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Got them both as I sit hear typing this. Constipation, indigestion and nauseous - great fun!


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Overitnow, what supplement are you taking? I would be interrested in trying it. I also was diagnosed in October with Gerd. I didn't think I had any symptoms so I basically ignored my docs advice about taking an otc like tagamet. I figured why cause more problems with the ibs than need be. My Ibs-d is completely out of control. I went in 2 weeks ago for a colonoscopy that failed to be done for more than a few reasons, I won't get into here. But the nurse that came in to me to talk about the colonoscopy was the same one that did my endoscopy and she was saying she was surprised to see my esopagus in such bad shape from the Gerd. When I told her I didn't really have any symptoms other than the occasional heartburn. She said she was really surprised I wasn't in severe pain from it. That's how bad it was. Then she went on to tell me that the symptoms could manifest in many different ways. could be joint pain, could be flue symptoms, feeling like you have a chest cold, nausea, and some severe gastrointestinal symptoms that can mimic Ibs-d. so yes, I now think they could be related so I would really like to know what you are taking so I may try it.thanks


----------



## kazzymom (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi I'm new. A month ago I was diagnosed with Ibs, which I've had most of my life. I'm 38 now. Iwas treated for gerd years ago with prilosec symptoms have returned. My gastroenterologist says many people with one have the other. My question is is there a fiber supplament that will not expand in the throat. I have been taking citracel caps as per doctor, even though I drink a lot of water with them, I sometimes have difficulty swallowing and upper back pain as well as the lower pain from the ibs. Any ideas?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

YES! When my reflux acts up, my IBS kicks in. Maybe stress related for me because my reflux is very painful.Jleigh


----------



## Pale Fire (Mar 3, 2003)

My IBS and GERD are very much related. Although my GERD is in control due to Aciphex, my IBS symptoms still crop up from time to time. Like now, abdominal pain. Too much stress and anxiety, lately.


----------

